
Street Farmer - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/05/magazine/05allen-t.html?ref=magazine&pagewanted=all
======
euroclydon
As one of the ten million folks trying to grow their own garden this year for
the first time, I can attest to the difficulties that exist. Pests are the
number one problem I am having, followed by soil conditions and water. I am
not giving up, but I think it is going to take me several years to figure out
which crops I can grow well, and which pesticides to use. It's a fun
experience though for me and my kids.

~~~
diN0bot
i've been wondering about pests, too. where do you live, what are you growing
and how much land are you farming?

we have a small plot in Cambridge, MA--at most 12 ft by 5ft. we've had a good
run of (snap?) peas and kale. zucchini and tomatoes should be producing soon.
watermelons never took hold and sprouts never produced radishes, but those
were somewhat experimental plantings.

pests have been eating our basil. right now we're seeing how much loss this
turns into. we're not sure what the next step is, other than identifying the
pests. we're an organic coop to begin with, so unless we can find friendly
pesticides, i expect we'll get creative with nets or some other mechanisms. or
grow other plants.

~~~
euroclydon
I live in Durham, NC. You can check out my blog for more on the garden. The
latest post, which I wrote tonight, details some of our successes and
failures.

<http://www.beechtreetech.com/about/josh-pearce-blog.aspx>

Love them snap peas too!

~~~
diN0bot
nice blog! i grew up near durham, so it brings back memories.

i hadn't heard of lime conditioning, either. at least i can learn from your
mistakes.

------
Tiktaalik
This guy seems pretty awesome.

------
erlanger
Nothing quite helps you to understand the vibrance of an ecosystem like
witnessing decomposition and rebirth first-hand. I live on the lower floor of
a duplex, and last fall people blew leaves from their lawn that ended up on my
stoop which is about two feet below ground at its lowest point and is well-
sheltered from wind.

Most of the leaves have now decomposed into what appears to be a rich soil
about half an inch thick with a fine covering of very dry, remaining leaves.
You wouldn't believe how many earthworms I find if I explore even a small
patch of this new terrain. Clover-like lichens are spreading down the three
steps and have begun to take root on the stoop itself.

All on top of brick!

What this guy is doing is pretty awesome.

